# Itv Hd



## browellm (Oct 21, 2003)

Does anyone else have horrendous lipsync problems on this channel? It's driving me nuts!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Its a coming problem for some - but not everybody has it.

And oddly some SkyHD viewers are reporting the same issue.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

It must be the broadcaster here, or do VM re-process the signal?

I recorded the BBCHD lip-sync tests, and they were perfect - at the same time on ITVHD I had about .2 sec delay. Very odd.


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

I never ever watch ITV HD (or ITV) except football and I wouldn't notice unless I watched the half time talk and I don't.


----------



## browellm (Oct 21, 2003)

dannylau said:


> I never ever watch ITV HD (or ITV) except football and I wouldn't notice unless I watched the half time talk and I don't.


That's valuable info, thanks.


----------

